# Lost a button off my jeans..... disaster



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Let me start by saying..... I don't sew at all. I can sew on buttons, but haven't done it in awhile, hate it feels tedious. But want to wear my jeans.... so, here goes nothing. I have sewing thread, but I don't think it will work, because the denim is too heavy. I have all manner of yarn, including sock yarn and other fine weight. What would the people who sew recommend? (I know it's too much to ask to have one of you come to my house and do it for me!) BTW, I really miss my grandma.... she could sew like most people breathe!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

For jeans I use bachelor buttons....NO SEW


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

I used to work at JoAnn's, and they sell a gold colored thread specifically for jeans, but I have used regular thread before. You will just need to put in more stitches. If you find sewing so tedious, I'd buy a small spool of upholstery thread, which will definitely work, and you'll be able to get it through the eye of a regular needle, tho you might want to also get some upholstery needles. They have sharper tips and larger eyes, and are designed to work with heavier fabrics like denim or duck cloth. I've sewn awnings with those supplies; they'll go through just about anything, and the thread wears like iron.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Greenbay is little too far for me to travel. 
&#128539;&#128513; But I have used embroidery floss to sew buttons on jeans


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> For jeans I use bachelor buttons....NO SEW


Although I sew, I am not familiar with that term. What is it?


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

books said:


> Let me start by saying..... I don't sew at all. I can sew on buttons, but haven't done it in awhile, hate it feels tedious. But want to wear my jeans.... so, here goes nothing. I have sewing thread, but I don't think it will work, because the denim is too heavy. I have all manner of yarn, including sock yarn and other fine weight. What would the people who sew recommend? (I know it's too much to ask to have one of you come to my house and do it for me!) BTW, I really miss my grandma.... she could sew like most people breathe!


Poor you :lol: Sorry I'm so far away.

For buttons, especially on jeans, you need heavy duty thread. I don't recommend yarn for buttons on clothing items other than hand knits.

Grit your teeth, pull up your socks and go for it. You can do it!!
 :thumbup:


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

If there's a Joann's near you, look in the Notions aisle for Jeans buttons...they are in two parts...a kind of nail with grabby grooves and the public-facing main part.
Push the nail thingy through, put the button part over it and whack it with a shoe heel or hammer.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Go ahead and use the sock yarn if you can get it threaded through a needle that can make it through the buttonholes. The fine thread will work if you pass it through a couple times or take it to the dry cleaners and they will do it for you.
Glad I'm teaching my granddaughters to sew, cook and bake.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Try sewing the button on with dental floss - I have used that on canvas and it will never come adrift!!!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Try sewing the button on with dental floss - I have used that on canvas and it will never come adrift!!!


Great idea! Never thought of that. I usually use upholstery thread but will now try floss. It's great to have more than one use for things. Wonder what else floss could be used for?


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Try sewing the button on with dental floss - I have used that on canvas and it will never come adrift!!!


Great idea! Never thought of that. I usually use upholstery thread but will now try floss. It's great to have more than one use for things. Wonder what else floss could be used for?


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes! Dental floss! I use it to sew buttons onto children's knits. The buttons will never work free.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your button?

It's possible you might need a very thin sharp needle, size 8 or even a 7. 
(We're only "allowed" to use size 8 in my dressmaking class, anything bigger is classed as a "sword" !!!)

Use really good cotton thread - Gutterman or Mettler are excellent. Use it double and as an earlier member suggested perhaps more stitches than for a "normal" button.

Sometimes this kind of button may need a match stick between the button shank and the fabric so there is a little extra thread due to thickness of button hole. 
You just keep sewing with the stick in place and when you are finished, take it out, wind the thread round the spare threads you've created and then finish off completely. Just a suggestion in case needed.

Hope that helps.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

You are not building a racket .
You can use regular thread just go over few more times and wrap the thread around the button to make a little "foot "secure it in the back .


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> Try sewing the button on with dental floss - I have used that on canvas and it will never come adrift!!!


Excellent advice!


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> Try sewing the button on with dental floss - I have used that on canvas and it will never come adrift!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

books said:


> Let me start by saying..... I don't sew at all. I can sew on buttons, but haven't done it in awhile, hate it feels tedious. But want to wear my jeans.... so, here goes nothing. I have sewing thread, but I don't think it will work, because the denim is too heavy. I have all manner of yarn, including sock yarn and other fine weight. What would the people who sew recommend? (I know it's too much to ask to have one of you come to my house and do it for me!) BTW, I really miss my grandma.... she could sew like most people breathe!


Wish I were closer as well. Using your sewing thread, roll off about 30" , hold the two cut ends together and 'fold' the thread back on itself, thread is now doubled. Next, thread the doubled thread through your needle, you will have 4 strands of thread to sew with...lay your button on your jeans waistband, place a toothpick over the button, straddling the sewing holes, then...using clear tape, tape your button in place and sew! The toothpick will allow a bit of space, so your button isn't too snugged up against your jeans ( easier to button/unbutton). Now sew your button, remove the tape when finished sewing and wear your jeans proudly! :thumbup:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Catarry said:


> If there's a Joann's near you, look in the Notions aisle for Jeans buttons...they are in two parts...a kind of nail with grabby grooves and the public-facing main part.
> Push the nail thingy through, put the button part over it and whack it with a shoe heel or hammer.


Alright!!! Heavy construction, now we are talking! As long as I get to whack something as least once a day, I'm happy!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Jalsh said:


> Go ahead and use the sock yarn if you can get it threaded through a needle that can make it through the buttonholes. The fine thread will work if you pass it through a couple times or take it to the dry cleaners and they will do it for you.
> Glad I'm teaching my granddaughters to sew, cook and bake.


OH, I learned all that stuff, too. Sewing just puts my teeth on edge, never did like it much.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

books said:


> Alright!!! Heavy construction, now we are talking! As long as I get to whack something as least once a day, I'm happy!


 No-sew and satisfyingly violent! Also fast!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Yarn won't work. You need regular or heavy thread. The bachelor button ( I think I know what she's talking about) would probably be better for you. If you use regular thread double it up. Make the thread on the needle equal and then tie a knot in the ends of the two threads (you probably know that but you said you didn't sew much). I would sew it for you if I were near you.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

If it is a metal button and the jeans are denim, try dental floss.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

windowwonde28941 said:


> You are not building a racket .
> You can use regular thread just go over few more times and wrap the thread around the button to make a little "foot "secure it in the back .


I know it seems like a no brainer to most folks, but I don't have much experience, especially with denim. Thanks for all the patient responses. After all, you only know what you know!


----------



## marthe (Nov 11, 2014)

For jeans ,Usually use dental floss,


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

NYBev said:


> Great idea! Never thought of that. I usually use upholstery thread but will now try floss. It's great to have more than one use for things. Wonder what else floss could be used for?


Works great for cutting pieces of cake.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Like it or not make yourself take basic sewing at JoAnn's or a similar place. I have rug thread or shoe thread that I use for repairing denim. Dental floss is also great to sew buttons on denim. The lady who told you to use a match stick to make the thread stem under the button is right. You can also use toothpicks or a coffee stirrer from MickeyD's. Be certain to wind the thread around the stem you created to increase the wear of your repair. Good luck to you. Someone from church or an old folks home may be able to help you. Ask and make a new friend.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

NYBev said:


> Great idea! Never thought of that. I usually use upholstery thread but will now try floss. It's great to have more than one use for things. Wonder what else floss could be used for?


If you lose one of the small screws from your eyeglasses, floss will work as a temporary fix.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Grannie Sandy said:


> Like it or not make yourself take basic sewing at JoAnn's or a similar place. I have rug thread or shoe thread that I use for repairing denim. Dental floss is also great to sew buttons on denim. The lady who told you to use a match stick to make the thread stem under the button is right. You can also use toothpicks or a coffee stirrer from MickeyD's. Be certain to wind the thread around the stem you created to increase the wear of your repair. Good luck to you. Someone from church or an old folks home may be able to help you. Ask and make a new friend.


Took sewing classes in high school. Again, just wasn't sure how sewing thread would handle denim. I followed the advice of one of the earlier posters and bought a denim button kit off of amazon (the two piece set that you whack together) Yay! Problem solved! No sewing involved!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

bundyanne07 said:


> Try sewing the button on with dental floss - I have used that on canvas and it will never come adrift!!!


I have also used dental floss successfully. I would also suggest getting a thimble because denim is thick and you may have difficulty pushing your needle through. Also, instead of pulling the thread or floss tightly, leave a little space in back. When finished, but before cutting your thread, bring needle to inside of jeans and wrap thead around that loose area in back, then pull through back of fabric and tie off. Won't hurt to pull thread through back of fabric a few times to be sure it stays secure. It will make it easier to insert button in buttonhole. Whichever method you try, I'm sure you will be glad that you can now put buttons on.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

books said:


> Took sewing classes in high school. Again, just wasn't sure how sewing thread would handle denim. I followed the advice of one of the earlier posters and bought a denim button kit off of amazon (the two piece set that you whack together) Yay! Problem solved! No sewing involved!


I took sewing classes too and failed miserably. It's just not in me. You'd have to get a cattle prod to get me to classes and even then my brain would block it out :lol: I love that solution you've chosen!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NYBev said:


> Great idea! Never thought of that. I usually use upholstery thread but will now try floss. It's great to have more than one use for things. Wonder what else floss could be used for?


Slicing hard cheese?


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

If I were to come help you, I would show you where to poke the needle and you would hate me from that day on, or love me for showing you.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

You could always ask some to help you (in person)!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just use regular thread and go through the button a couple of extra times. And use a pretty small needle so it will slide easily through the denim. You'll get it,really isn't different than sewing a button on anything else.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I just use one of these...http://www.joann.com/dritz-no-sew-bachelor-buttons-5-8in-6-pkg-/prd34401.html#q=jeans&prefn1=prod_type&prefv1=Product&start=5


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> Yes! Dental floss! I use it to sew buttons onto children's knits. The buttons will never work free.


This sounds like a good idea for twiddle muffs, too.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

If you do not wish to go out and buy extras, run your thread across a candle, it will wax your threed and make it stronger.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

The advice about using the matchstick is right on target, regardless of what kind of thread you use. Without that shank you'll have trouble buttoning the button. (This is experience talking.)


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I use regular cotton thread and pull it thru bees wax to strengthen. Use larger needle and thimble to push thru denim.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Try using button-hole thread which is a heavier thread or how about dental floss?


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

I use regular sewing thread quadrupled. Buttons always stay on and are quicker to sew that way.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Good Grief! My two sons can sew on buttons and do simple mending - it is not exactly brain surgery!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

not too far from FdL , which I am near. bring em 2 me, I will do 4 u!
bets [85yo] a grandma age


books said:


> Let me start by saying..... I don't sew at all. I can sew on buttons, but haven't done it in awhile, hate it feels tedious. But want to wear my jeans.... so, here goes nothing. I have sewing thread, but I don't think it will work, because the denim is too heavy. I have all manner of yarn, including sock yarn and other fine weight. What would the people who sew recommend? (I know it's too much to ask to have one of you come to my house and do it for me!) BTW, I really miss my grandma.... she could sew like most people breathe!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

NYBev said:


> Although I sew, I am not familiar with that term. What is it?


I did a Google search all I got was flowers....what is a bachelor button we ask?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

great avatar...!


Jalsh said:


> Excellent advice!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

RitaMarie said:


> Here ya go, NYBev...I had to look it up, too and I've sewn for YEARS...
> http://www.joann.com/dritz-no-sew-bachelor-buttons-5-8in-6-pkg-/prd34401.html


Hmmmmmm, veeeeery interesting!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

good 4 u !!!!!!!!!!!!



books said:


> Took sewing classes in high school. Again, just wasn't sure how sewing thread would handle denim. I followed the advice of one of the earlier posters and bought a denim button kit off of amazon (the two piece set that you whack together) Yay! Problem solved! No sewing involved!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

yum avatar



trish2222 said:


> I took sewing classes too and failed miserably. It's just not in me. You'd have to get a cattle prod to get me to classes and even then my brain would block it out :lol: I love that solution you've chosen!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Have sewn since a teener and this'' thread''______ VERY INTERESTING. i AM ABOUT 70, 80 MILES SOUTH AND WOULD VE LIKED TO HELP.. GLAD U FOUND THE SOLUTION U NEEDED 
bets


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Have sewn since a teener and this'' thread''______ VERY INTERESTING. i AM ABOUT 70, 80 MILES SOUTH AND WOULD VE LIKED TO HELP.. GLAD U FOUND THE SOLUTION U NEEDED 
bets


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Have sewn since a teener and this'' thread''______ VERY INTERESTING. i AM ABOUT 70, 80 MILES SOUTH AND WOULD VE LIKED TO HELP.. GLAD U FOUND THE SOLUTION U NEEDED 
bets


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

sorry 4 the double send


----------



## Gls (Jan 16, 2016)

Catarry said:


> If there's a Joann's near you, look in the Notions aisle for Jeans buttons...they are in two parts...a kind of nail with grabby grooves and the public-facing main part.
> Push the nail thingy through, put the button part over it and whack it with a shoe heel or hammer.


Love your description!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I use sewing thread or embroidery floss. I place a pin over the top of the button and sew over it, which gives you some room to button your jeans. You can also wrap the thread several times around the thread below the button to provide a shank that also helps button those jeans.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> Wish I were closer as well. Using your sewing thread, roll off about 30" , hold the two cut ends together and 'fold' the thread back on itself, thread is now doubled. Next, thread the doubled thread through your needle, you will have 4 strands of thread to sew with...lay your button on your jeans waistband, place a toothpick over the button, straddling the sewing holes, then...using clear tape, tape your button in place and sew! The toothpick will allow a bit of space, so your button isn't too snugged up against your jeans ( easier to button/unbutton). Now sew your button, remove the tape when finished sewing and wear your jeans proudly! :thumbup:


Great detail. I sew and this is something I've never done. I do it another way, I just realized it's too confusing to try and describe! Your way is better.
My 6 yo granddaughters other grandma was going to show them how to sew buttons on. She asked my daughter to buy buttons, thread, and needles. Needless to say it never happened. My daughter wouldn't know how to buy anything in a fabric store, at least that's what she wants me to believe


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes yarn would work fine. The sock yarn would be best as it has nylon in it for strength. Go for it.


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

The "bachelor buttons" work well on leather as well as denim. I call them "Smack Buttons" for obvious reasons. But, please, do be careful to keep the fingers out of the way of that swinging head. (ask me how I know?)


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

books said:


> Let me start by saying..... I don't sew at all. I can sew on buttons, but haven't done it in awhile, hate it feels tedious. But want to wear my jeans.... so, here goes nothing. I have sewing thread, but I don't think it will work, because the denim is too heavy. I have all manner of yarn, including sock yarn and other fine weight. What would the people who sew recommend? (I know it's too much to ask to have one of you come to my house and do it for me!) BTW, I really miss my grandma.... she could sew like most people breathe!


Run your thread through wax or bees wax (strengthens the thread) then with the aid of a thimble hand sew on that button! You can buy a button kit that the button is a 2 part program - 1 part is the male that is hammered into the female part. No thread involved.


----------

